# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Crazy Art Camp - Tuscany, September 2014

## Clinton Lord

Hi all,

My host that I am staying with for a while has been telling me about this camp that he has annually (he also does many others) it sounds like a lot of fun. 

He does not do this for a profit but instead just to get like mind people together for what seems like a great time. 

The details are below.
______________

From September 13 till September 20, 2014 the Crazy Art Camp will take place in beautiful Tuscany, Italy. An international group of (pro or amateur) artists, giving inspiration to each other, spending a week in a unique location, creating unique art!

Location: Europe > Italy > Toscana > Lucca
Address: (it's not in Lucca but in a remote spot in the mountains north of Lucca)
Date: September 13th, 2014 - 4:00 pm
End: September 20th, 2014 - 10:00 am

Confirmed Yet: Yes 

From September 13 till September 20, 2014 the Crazy Art Camp will take place in beautiful Tuscany, Italy. An international group of (pro or amateur) artists, giving inspiration to each other, spending a week in a unique location, creating unique art!

We will be in a unique house just for our group in a beautiful landscape, isolated from anything that might distract us. It doesn't matter if you are a painter or a poet, a dancer, a photographer, a theatre maker, a graphic designer, a musician, a fashion designer or any other kind of artist… or a muse, the Crazy Art Camp is the perfect place to spend creative holidays, not only working on what you enjoy most, but also getting inspiration from, and sometimes working together with, the other members of the group! In the evening we will organize crazy group games, cook and eat together, we'll swim in our private pool or in the wild stream in front of the house etc.

Location

We will be in a simple but inspiring house, far away from the noise and rumble of cities and villages (about a one hour walk till the next village), in the middle of beautiful nature. We will certainly enjoy the small outdoor private swimming pool. The garden and nature will be our working space – or the patios or colorful rooms of the house, should it rain (usually the weather is good in September in Tuscany). The house is not far away from Lucca.

House

The house has double/twin bedrooms , an open kitchen in the dining room, three bathrooms and a living room. There will be max. 10 people in our group. Inside and around the house clothing is optional. No smoking in the house.

Let’s make art!

The Crazy Art Camp is intended to be a group retreat, a temporary art commune. We will be living together in the sense that we will cook and eat together, clean together, do games together, swim together, laugh together etc. We will be working together in the sense that during the day (or whenever you get your inspiration) we will be creating! At the end of the day, probably after dinner, you will either show your result of the day to the group, or communicate something about your process.

The act of creating art however is not necessarily a group activity. If you want to write your poetry while sitting alone under a tree, that’s completely fine. But if you want to try out a dialogue for the theatre play that you are directing, then surely you will find other group members ready to enact the dialogue with you! Actually, that kind of interaction between different disciplines is very inspiring. You are a writer? You will enjoy modeling a bit for the photographer. You are a photographer? You will enjoy enacting that dialogue for the theatre maker. You are a theatre maker? You will enjoy proofreading parts of the novel that the writer is writing…

Who can join?

You don't have to be a professional artist – it doesn't matter if Tate just bought your latest work, or you are just experiencing your first writers block as a beginning amateur playwright. During application you will give the link to your online portfolio or you will upload some examples of your work. And even if you are not an artist but a muse, you can still join! You will participate as a muse for the artists in the group. But also in this case during application you will give the link to your online model portfolio or you will provide a testimony of that writer that got his/her inspiration for that great novel from you!. And of course, also ‘supporting’ artists like for example make up artists and stylists are absolutely welcome!

Cost

If we complete 10 people, price for one week is EUR 345 per person for accommodation, food and fun. That is cheap! . However, don’t come if you are only interested in an affordable holiday. The Crazy Art Camp is all about the group, spending fun evenings together, doing crazy games, and creating art!

By the way, you will have to bring any tools or materials that you want to use, by yourself. No materials are provided.

Couples

If you are a couple, please understand that in the Crazy Art Camp you can not behave like a couple. Subject to availability, you can get a room with a double bed if you want (in general the rooms are allocated through a lottery) but apart from that, you are expected to participate in all activities and group life as individuals and not as a couple. Yes you will be hugging – in the numerous group hugs! So be prepared to sit each at the opposite extreme of the group table during dinner, and accept that someone else than yourself might be helping out your partner with the sun screen.

How to get there

The closest city is Lucca. Florence is just over 100km away. The train from the international airport of Pisa stops in a small town some 20km the house. As the house is rather isolated, the last couple of kilometers to the house are over an unpaved and steep road. No 4×4 needed, but your Ferrari won’t make it.

From Benelux/(NRW)/Switzerland/Milan there is a rideshare available, approx. EUR 110 two-way per person. Most probably, as time passes by, ride shares from other directions will be added.

Don’t miss these 7 nights in the mountains in beautiful Tuscany!
LET’S MAKE IT HAPPEN TOGETHER!

Join!

After review of your application, I will send you instructions on how to make the advance payment (faq) and about cancellation policies. The advance payment is EUR 200. Until you pay the advance payment there is no commitment – not for you and not for me. If you can not participate in this specific Crazy Camp, then please sign up for the newsletter and I’ll keep you updated about the other upcoming Crazy Camp.

----------


## Clinton Lord

If you want to sign-up Google for crazycamp.org cac 2014

----------

